# Necesito esquemas "HANTAREX MONITOR MT9000"



## MadEigner (Mar 2, 2006)

Saludos, llevo un tiempo buscando los esquemas de este monitor: "HANTAREX MONITOR MT9000" es de una maquina de equilibrar neumaticos de la marca CORGHI ,si alguien supiera una pagina donde encontrarlos o los tubiese, agradeceria que me lo hicieran saber.

Gracias.


----------



## jjmsoft (Mar 5, 2006)

aqui tienes el manual del monitor hantarex mtc 9000 y el esquema de la circuiteria en formato pdf.
http://www.vernimark.com/arcade/archive/monitor/mon_rc_mtc9000.pdf

espero haberte ayudado un saludo.


----------

